# Another tank with a chipped corner: Fluval Osaka 260



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

After reading MOLOTO's thread in this section (and not wanting to jack the thread), I thought I'd post a similar problem I have with my Fluval Osaka 260 here. It's drilled for a sump which is expertly housed (by the previous owner) in the cabinet pictured. See how the tank hangs over the cabinet? Not sure if the previous owner had a plywood base that matches the tank's width under the tank or not, which is something to consider.










The chip is on the bottom rear corner of the tank, where the curved front piece joins the flat rear panel. I'm particularly concerned because of the curved glass, and the fact that both panels (front and rear) are chipped. Note that the bottom of the tank has a light colored aluminum strip that I've bent upward to show the chip.



















Have a look at the interior of the tank, the corners are reinforced with glass strips and adhesive. Could this have been done by the previous owner to fortify the tank against the vulnerability of the cracked corner? The strips are glued in place around the entire bottom parameter of the tank, not just near the damaged corner.










I'd really like to salvage this tank, but I'm not at the expense of an incident *shudders*

What do you think? What would you do?


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Personally I really wouldnt worry about any chips that are round in shape or don't come all the way to the water side of the glass. I've had many chipped sumps that have never caused any problems. Since your tank has been reiforced I would says it's good enough to not replace the glass. But again that's just my personal experience.


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the vote of confidence, I don't think that it's chipped through. 

Anyone else have thoughts or dire warnings?


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I have no experience with chipped tanks. However, as I am in the process of replacing a ceiling that collapsed due to a water problem, probably involving less water than is in your tank, I wouldn't take the risk with a tank I didn't trust 100 percent, except possibly in an unfinished basement with a concrete floor. 

The tank is beautiful, though. Maybe you could consult the manufacturer?


----------

